# Clam Chowder



## Elf (Oct 26, 2006)

OK New englanders I need a clam chowder reciepe, I've quickly look in search and didn't see any. I have looked at a couple of cook books, they go every which way, I get clams, milk, cream, potates, but bottled clam juice?? Some steam the clams 1st, some shuck them, I remember Mom buying clams in a tub at the A & P and throwing them in potato soup, yes I need help!  I am trying to get a non seafood lover to like a good bowl of clam chowder.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 26, 2006)

Shaffer style clam chowder

three 10 oz cans chopped clams
1lb bacon
three cups peeled and chopped potatoes
1 1/2 cups chopped onions
2 chicken bouillon cubes
3 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon thyme (some times I use parsley instead)
2 cups half and half
1 cup milk
3 tablespoons all purpose flour

salt and pepper to taste

Directions:
open canned clams reserving all juice
set aside

cut up bacon, removing a lot of the extra fat 
in large sauce pan cook bacon until crisp. Keeping the bacon and the grease in the pan
add potatoes, clam juice, thyme, Worcestershire sauce, onions, pepper,bouillon cubes.
Bring to a boil, reduce heat. Cover and simmer for about ten minutes or until potatoes are tender. 

Combind milk, cream and flour till smooth. Add to potatoe mixture. Cook and stir until slightly thickened. Stir in Clams. Return to boiling reduce heat. Cook for a few minutes more. Add salt and pepper to taste.

If soup is too thick add more milk or cream
if soup is too thin add more flour mixing with milk or cream first!

We add a tablespoon of butter to each bowl when serving ( not at all good for you
but it tastes great!!!

Add some nice frech bread and a green salad and you've got a wonderful dinner! Use small bowls so you can have seconds! As with most soups this is better the next day!
__________________


----------



## QSis (Oct 26, 2006)

Cap'n Parker's Pub on Cape Cod wins awards for their clam chowder every year.  And I order some there every year.  This year's was absolutely the best - had just a HINT of rosemary in there (though that's not in the recipe below).  It is thick and absolutely wonderful.   http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_24586,00.html

Another option is from Union Oyster House in Boston, who also has spectacular clam chowder.  This recipe is TNT for me, although I halve it  http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_15580,00.html

Lee


----------



## auntdot (Oct 26, 2006)

There sure are a lot of recipes out there, but then again it is a dish that anyone can make and did.  Having lived in New England believe me there is no standard recipe.

The one I use (and it is not a recipe with specific amounts) is generally that of Jasper White.

Take some quahogs (kwoo-hog), hard shell clams, and steam until they are open.  Remove clams from shell and chop. Pass steaming liquid through fine sieve or muslin, and reserve.

Heat some bacon, or salt pork in a soup pot until somewhat crisp (not very crisp).  Add diced onions, some butter, bay leaves and maybe some thyme to the pot and heat onions but do not brown.  Then add potatoes (the waxy type) cut into a course dice (1/2 inch or so or a bit less). Add the broth from the clams, and some more water if needed, and simmer until the taters are relatively soft.

Then toss in the clam bits and some cream (really prefer cream to milk, but it is your chowder).

Just before serving add some ground pepper and serve with oyster crackers, or Saltines, or common crackers, if you can get them (used to find them by mail from a place in Vermont).

Can put a small pat of butter in the center of the bowl when serving to melt.

Of course that is New England style chowder. Until I was in my twenties did not know there was anyelse but Manhattan style which I still love, but usually prefer the NE varietye.  And then I have heard about a Rhode Island style.  I think that is like NE style but without the cream or milk, but have never been able to find a good discussion/reference of it.

Sorry, but just make stuff like that from feel, and never use measured ingredients.

Hope this helps and take care.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is a link to one of Jasper White's clam chowder recipes. He is acknowledged to be one of the top seafood experts in the country.

If you google Jasper White Clam Chowder, you'll have some other choices as well.


----------



## Elf (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks gang you have been a big help.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 31, 2006)

I am a fan of Legal's fish chowder.

Supposedly this is their clam chowder recipe.


----------



## Constance (Oct 31, 2006)

Here's how I make clam chowder...I never have cream or half'n half on hand, but the chowder tastes plenty rich without them.



C's Midwest Clam Chowder

Ingredients:
6 thick slices of bacon, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
3 leeks, white part only, sliced thin
6 cloves garlic, minced
approx. 1/4 cup flour
1 can whole baby clams, drained, juice reserved
1 can chopped clams, drained, juice reserved
2 cups milk 
5-6 medium Yukon Gold potatoes, peeled and chopped in bite-size pieces
2 tbl salt
white pepper to taste
Old Bay Seasoning to taste (about 1 tsp)
2 tbl chopped Italian parsley

Directions:
Sweat chopped bacon slowly in a soup pot over medium heat. When it's beginning to crisp, add onions and cook a few minutes. Then add leeks and garlic, and continue to cook until vegies are tender. Add flour and turn heat up to med/high. Measure clam juice. If there is less than 2 cups, add milk to make the proper amount. Cook and stir the roux and vegetables a few minutes, then stir in the clam juice and milk. Continue stirring until sauce begins to thicken, then add potatoes, Italian parsley, salt and pepper, and a little Old Bay seasoning, if you like. Simmer on med/low heat until potatoes are tender, then add the clams and cook a few more minutes until they are warm. Do not over-cook, or they'll be tough as rubber bands. Re-season, and serve. 
*Note:  you may add chopped celery and/or grated carrot to saute along with the onion. The bits of carrot look pretty, and add a little sweetness.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 31, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I am a fan of Legal's fish chowder.
> 
> Supposedly this is their clam chowder recipe.


Jenny, I suspect that _is_ Legal's recipe, or was at the time the book was written.. George Berkowitz was surely the CEO of Legal's at that time...

My personal favorite Clam Chowder, that I always try to have when I'm in Boston, is from Turner Fisheries' restaurant in the Westin Hotel.  

Most of the time I prefer Fish Chowder, and my favorites of that is from Legal Seafoods and Durgin Park, in equal measure.  I love to eat at the raw bar at Union Oyster House, but for me, their chowder is always floury.

I have a pretty fair Fish Chowder recipe in my cookbook (if I do say so myself!  )  sometimes I fame it with clams instead, but only if I know it will ALL get eaten in the first sitting.  Leftover clams (become overcooked and) always become rubbery, and I dislike that texture. a lot!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't care that much for Turner, but I work 2 blocks away, so I will try their chowder for lunch soon.

I cannot bring myself to go to Durgin, but is their chowder anything like No Name?  I like No Name's watery chowder (though that's another place that I won't go to anymore).  A bit too watery, perhaps ... but I agree, there is nothing worse IMO than super-thick floury chowder.  I suspect it is sometimes made that way to disguise the taste.


----------



## GB (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree the No Name is a bit too thin. They do other things great there though. Legals fish chowder is one of my all time favorites. Even when I was younger and didn't care for fish all that much I would down their fish chowder like it was going out of style.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 31, 2006)

The last time i had Durgin Park's fish chowder, it was creamy and very satisfying.  That WAS a while ago, tho... I modeled my own recipe on what Durgin's tasted like to me...  not at all watery.

I never cared for No Name at all... never liked the vibe in the place, and I always thought the food was just ordinary...  

Summer Shack also has great chowder...  they ought to!  Jasper White owns them....


----------



## T-roy (Oct 31, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Cap'n Parker's Pub on Cape Cod wins awards for their clam chowder every year. And I order some there every year. This year's was absolutely the best - had just a HINT of rosemary in there (though that's not in the recipe below). It is thick and absolutely wonderful. http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_24586,00.html
> 
> Another option is from Union Oyster House in Boston, who also has spectacular clam chowder. This recipe is TNT for me, although I halve it http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_15580,00.html
> 
> Lee


 
I made something very similar to the Cap'n Parkers last night, It came out great! Thanks for the link.


----------

